# anyone have a picture of a parasdisefish?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*anyone have a picture of a paradisefish?*

Hi, i am looking for a picture of a paradisefish of any varient. ideally the blue varient. 

thanks!

Liz


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Google go go go !
I've found those pic on google :


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Sorry I didn't stipulate. This will need to have the author's OK for me to use it. I was hoping someone on APC would be able to help. 

Great photo though!  Thanks for the help.


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

That guy posted it on wikimedia commons. Therefore, its public domain. Its also linked to his wikimedia username, so you could possibly contact him.

It such a beautiful pic, I'd hate for you to miss out on it. He also has a picture of two chocolate males sparring with one anther.


----------

